# X-Men: Apocalypse - Finaler Trailer zum Mutantenfilm



## Phean (25. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *X-Men: Apocalypse - Finaler Trailer zum Mutantenfilm* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: X-Men: Apocalypse - Finaler Trailer zum Mutantenfilm


----------



## Kellykiller (25. April 2016)

Der wie-vielte Teil ist das nun? Reichts nicht irgendwann?


----------



## LOX-TT (25. April 2016)

Kellykiller schrieb:


> Der wie-vielte Teil ist das nun? Reichts nicht irgendwann?



Von der Hauptreihe der 6. Teil, dazu kommen noch 2 Spin-Offs um Wolverine (und Deadpool gehört auch noch irgendwie mit zum Franchise)


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. April 2016)

Kellykiller schrieb:


> Der wie-vielte Teil ist das nun? Reichts nicht irgendwann?


Zwingt dich keiner, es zu sehen.


----------



## Kellykiller (25. April 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Zwingt dich keiner, es zu sehen.



Na zum Glück


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (26. April 2016)

Es gibt mehr Zerstörung und Explosionen!


----------

